
Show HN: Supersimplesearch – Simple search widget for websites - yunusabd
https://getsupersimplesearch.com/
======
yunusabd
We were building a new feature for our FAQ-bot[1], that would allow us to
perform search as a fallback, when the bot doesn't have an answer.

We then realized that just having a quick and simple search widget on a
website can improve user experience quite a lot. So we made it into
supersimplesearch. For now we're using Bing as a search engine, but if there
is enough interest, we'll look into building our own search engine around
this, with additional comfort features like question answering or scroll-to-
result. We just launched on product hunt today:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/super-simple-
search](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/super-simple-search)

[1] [https://dialogbar.com/](https://dialogbar.com/)

